# Chapman MFA Film Production vs USC MFA Film and Television Production



## WriterGirl33 (Mar 11, 2019)

A little bit of background, I was offered admission to Chapman's Film production program with an editing emphasis. Today, I found out I was waitlistef for USC's film and television production. USC has been my dream school since I was in high school and I was heartbroken when I got rejected as an undergrad. With that being said, I toured Chapman's facilities last week and was in awe. Not only are their facilities outstanding, the student body seemed laid-back and eager to help which is refreshing. Another side note, while I applied to Chapman as an editor I also have a passion for writing. 

So here's some questions for fellow admits and, hopefully, grad students in the programs already: 

1. What's the best thing and worst thing about the program? 

2. How are the professors? 

3. Do you go 5 days of week? 

4. Do you have time/are you able to take classes outside of your disicpline? (I like writing and would like to continue to take writing classes even though I'm not a screenwriting grad student, is that possible) 

5. What are the options like for internships and employment after graduation? 

6. For those at Chapman, are there options to take television production courses or is the Film production program strictly film based? 

Thank you all!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 30, 2019)

Q& A With Danni (aka IndecisiveElle), Chapman Directing MFA Student
					

Recently I spoke with Danni (aka @IndecisiveElle ) about her experience so far during her first year at Chapman’s Directing program. Long story short she loves it… but it’s A LOT of work.



					www.filmschool.org
				




New student profile on @IndecisiveElle ... A Chapman directing student.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 3, 2019)

My understanding is that USC is not a discipline specific program. (anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong)

 If you know you want to edit, go where you know you will edit - Chapman. You are also free to enroll in as many other courses as you'd like at no additional tuition charge so you can take any screenwriting courses that don't conflict with your required editing classes. You can take extra classes for credit or audit them. Either way, your tuition covers it. This includes interterm classes too. We don't have classes on Fridays but some editors take extra workshops in Avid, ProTools, DaVinci etc etc that meet on weekends. We used to not have classes on Thursday apparently and they're trying to get back to that schedule. This is so everyone has the time to work on set during weekends. Editors are required to be on the sets of the films they work on too and usually work as DITs or Script Supervisors.


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Apr 3, 2019)

IndecisiveElle said:


> My understanding is that USC is not a discipline specific program. (anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong)
> 
> If you know you want to edit, go where you know you will edit - Chapman. You are also free to enroll in as many other courses as you'd like at no additional tuition charge so you can take any screenwriting courses that don't conflict with your required editing classes. You can take extra classes for credit or audit them. Either way, your tuition covers it. This includes interterm classes too. We don't have classes on Fridays but some editors take extra workshops in Avid, ProTools, DaVinci etc etc that meet on weekends. We used to not have classes on Thursday apparently and they're trying to get back to that schedule. This is so everyone has the time to work on set during weekends. Editors are required to be on the sets of the films they work on too and usually work as DITs or Script Supervisors.



Do you still have to meet the prerequisites for classes if you’re auditing them? Similarity, is there any way to take a class that’s specific to a certain program you’re not in.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 5, 2019)

You can take any class that a professor approves you for as an auditor as far as I know. You can always reach out to the dean or admissions office for specific protocols. I'm not in any capacity a representative of the school so I don't want to give you incorrect information on this.


----------

